
The NSA is trying to create a virtual clone of me - mparramon
https://eev.ee/blog/2016/03/03/the-nsa-is-trying-to-create-a-virtual-clone-of-me/
======
CM30
Looks like the Twitter account is gone now. Looks like whoever was running it
realised the game was up.

As for who would operate it... well, I'm going to guess it probably isn't an
NSA AI cloning program in action. My more reasonable guesses are either some
sort of aggregator designed to post a constant stream of tech related tweets
based on outside sources, someone who's trying to get big on Twitter while
putting in minimal effort (a lot of people basically steal social media
postings in an attempt to become e-celebrities, it happens even more often on
YouTube), or it's some sort of university student project involving AI. The
last one's happened a few times in the past already.

Still, it was an interesting read.

